# WORLD'S MOST PROMINENT CITY



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

NY, London and Paris. I fell Tokyo is a little bit prominent, but maybe that's because I live in central Europe, so Tokyo is farthest of these for me.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Yes, I do without any kidding involve! You are just another LA ignorant. :sleepy:


I think you are just another Chicago Ignorant.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

New York City of...Earth!

London, Paris and Rome are important references!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

New York City!!!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

New York City. 

It screams it.


----------



## Chi-City (Aug 9, 2005)

NYC ... no doubt
London
Washington D.C.
Hong Kong
LA
Chicago
Paris
Bombay
Tokyo
Sydney


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

In this order...

New York
London
Tokyo
Paris
Chicago
Hong Kong
Sydney

I reckon anyways.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

NEW YORK LONDON PARIS TOKYO


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Beijing and Shanghai is among them for sure and will play more prominent role in the future!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I would say....

1. New York
2. London

3. Paris
4. Tokyo
5. Washington DC
6. Hong Kong
7. Rome
8. Los Angeles
9. Moscow
10. Chicago


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

Chi-City said:


> NYC ... no doubt
> London
> Washington D.C.
> Hong Kong
> ...


I would nominate Rome instead of Bombay.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

New York this, New York that, great city but waaaaaaaaaaaay overated.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I still Love it and it's my 2nd favorite city.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Tokyo best city in the world


----------



## WesternGulf (Jan 15, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Yawn... how many times have we had this thread?
> 
> And New York always wins... capital of the world, centre of the Universe, nothing even comes close, blah blah blah. :sleepy:
> 
> If this wasn't a website for skyscraper fans, I wonder what the results would look like.


Ironically I don't give a shitz about skyscrapers, but NYC has always been my favorite city.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> If this wasn't a website for skyscraper fans, I wonder what the results would look like.


I think this forum was made to commemmorate NYC 9/11


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

WesternGulf said:


> Ironically I don't give a shitz about skyscrapers, but NYC has always been my favorite city.


Um.......................................Wrong website then!


----------



## WesternGulf (Jan 15, 2005)

london-b said:


> Um.......................................Wrong website then!


Ever hear of the word ironic?


----------



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

i think london and NY tie

then its...
paris
tokyo
rio
chicago
....dunno after that


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I cheated. Voted for two cities (NY and London), but that's what you get for multiple-choice polls...


Were you only supposed to vote for 1? I voted for 4


----------

